# Problem with JBJ CO2 Regulator



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all, I just wanted to ask if anyone had the same problem...
Ok... I bought 2 JBJ Regulators. After working without any problem for a month one regulator stopped working. By swapping parts between regulators I found that the broken part was a black coil in the "German Solenoid". The solenoid's lamp was still working but it did not switch the CO2.
I contacted JBJ and they send me a new German Solenoid. I had to pay $10 freight, by the way. Now I received the new solenoid, connected it and... it clicked... and didn't work!!! Damn... I connected a solenoid from my other regulator, and it did work. So the problem is in those black coils. German quality...
Well, what do you think guys, any of you had problems with JBJ solenoids?


----------



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

I purchased two also, one is working great from day one. The other, the solenoid only worked for two days had to ship that back.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

BTW, messing around with the regulators as you have done voids your warranty. You might like to go back and delete your post and speak to your source. [smilie=k: 

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

pineapple said:


> BTW, messing around with the regulators as you have done voids your warranty


I told JBJ how I checked the broken part. They were ok with that.
It is very easy to take off the solenoid.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've just had the same solenoid problem with a brand new jbj. With Marc's help at aquaticplant.com, jbj is shipping out a new regulator and I will return one I have.


----------

